# Seven Mile creek



## twhitener1991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Does anyone know where to park to access this creek around hamilton ohio been thinking about trying it out


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

antenen park 2385 Treiber Rd
Hamilton, OH 45011


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

this stream used to be decent in the spring but many years ago the landowners really tightened up all long this creek and basically shut it down, its too small to float so wading/trespassing is your only shot at it outside of that park and about anywhere close to it you think you can park will generate a sheriffs visit, don't ask how I know this but lets say Ive been warned more then my fair share of times...LOl 
just a heads up for folks to be aware of the landowners in the area and to make sure you know the landowner or have permission before you get in the water. 

Salmonid


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> antenen park 2385 Treiber Rd
> Hamilton, OH 45011


I thought we just had a discussion about posting places to park and fish? This is way worse than what I did so I expect to see some backlash here considering this is the exact address of where to go. This used to be a great spot and now it will be super busy and full of litter that I have to clean up. Thanks


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i was told 4 mile creek is at hueston woods at the lodge is near the dam


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

It will never end. With Google maps anyone can find anyspot they want.so what is here lately that everyone asks the spot question and then people answer. I really don't know what's worse.:banghead:

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

In my opinion if a spot is to be shared it is best to do so through a pm


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

It's true.You can take a trip down any creek or river with those Google Aerial Maps.Good enough detail to find plenty of spots and places off the road to park.
I believe TB was just trying to be helpful.
Sammerguy,the early bird gets the Fish!Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> It's true.You can take a trip down any creek or river with those Google Aerial Maps.Good enough detail to find plenty of spots and places off the road to park.
> I believe TB was just trying to be helpful.
> Sammerguy,the early bird gets the Fish!Good Luck.
> 
> ...


The point is that I did something much less specific and had people jump down my throat, I was told outright that I suck. TB gives the freaking address to the place and no one says anything to him. And to add to the insult it is one of my spots that is very rarely populated and very, very clean. Now it will be much more heavily fished and dirty because everyone will know that it is open again. I'll tell you guys right now, if I see any cars there without a current Butler County Metroparks pass I'll do my best to get it a ticket.


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

Now you know how everyone on 4 mile felt. It sucks when it is your spot given away.

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

tunnelofD said:


> Now you know how everyone on 4 mile felt. It sucks when it is your spot given away.
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


With all due respect, two wrongs don't make a right.

We should have a sticky saying not to post specific locations to keep areas from getting over pressured.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

tunnelofD said:


> Now you know how everyone on 4 mile felt. It sucks when it is your spot given away.
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Fair enough.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll give specific spots whenever I want, if anyone needs gps cords to a couple awesome smallmouth and steelhead spots on mill creek in cincinnati or wolf creek in dayton , just send me a pm.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Steelhead on mill creek???

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

leftfordead88 said:


> I'll give specific spots whenever I want, if anyone needs gps cords to a couple awesome smallmouth and steelhead spots on mill creek in cincinnati or wolf creek in dayton , just send me a pm.


Hahaha!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

I fish the mill creek all the time I use a brown zAra spook. Try to match the hatch

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

I was told mill creek was nasty ok give me a spot lol


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I grew up fishing 7 mile with my grandpa, through the 90's and early 2000's 7 mile was such an amazing place to fish. It seemed each year landowners got tighter and tighter about their property and we were forced out of places my grandpa had been fishing for 50 years. Don't think because your being polite and nicely parked along the road and being quite that they won't call the police, they will. I was a young 12-13 year old boy fishing with an elderly man, just sitting there with worms on the bottom watching our rod tips, then he gets a nice ticket for trespassing... I understand a landowners rights, nothing against them... Just sucks to lose such a wonderful little fishery.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I am very lucky to have access to about 1/2 a mile of Seven Mile north of Camden. It is a very pretty stream with lots of fish in it.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Steelhead on mill creek???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know I've mentioned this before but in a history book I read, a settler (might have been John Cleves Symmes himself) described the Mill as "jumping with bass and salmon".
Salmon might refer to "jack salmon", or sauger, but I've never in my life seen one jump...


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

tunnelofD said:


> Now you know how everyone on 4 mile felt. It sucks when it is your spot given away.
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How's this for karma I just got permission to fish 2 more private sections of 4 mile near Darrtown! Seems the fishing gods are looking out for me. You guys can have that park.

Here is the secret, just offer to do work for people that own property.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

sammerguy said:


> How's this for karma I just got permission to fish 2 more private sections of 4 mile near Darrtown! Seems the fishing gods are looking out for me. You guys can have that park.
> 
> Here is the secret, just offer to do work for people that own property.


Nice! This is probably an obvious question but, what is the best way you've found to ask people for access? Do you walk up to their door and knock, leave a note with your contact info, stop by when you see them outside? I'm just curious how other people handle getting permission.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Just being part of the community. Having someone tell me they own property, or someone that knows someone that owns property.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Sammerguy,are you sure you have permission on both sides of the creek?Otherwise it will be like walking the Highwire if you don't?Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Hey Sammerguy,are you sure you have permission on both sides of the creek?Otherwise it will be like walking the Highwire if you don't?Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Absolutely certain. I also have my permission forms filled out.


----------

